# My AC is not blowing cold air - how much coolant do I need?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm going to run to Walmart and buy the bottles so that I can try filling this up myself.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It is very easy. I belive the access port on my car 04 is under the rad cover. Just turn your car on, then turn the AC on high, and hook the bottle to the charge port. Remember to turn the bottle left and right while you fill.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd be concerned about two things. Filling from cans, you have no idea how much freon is in the system or what the pressures are and why did it leak in the first place.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

HP11 said:


> I'd be concerned about two things. Filling from cans, you have no idea how much freon is in the system or what the pressures are and why did it leak in the first place.


^^^My sentiments exactly. Overfilling an AC system can be worse than if it's low. You need to have a tech hang a set of gauges on there and see where you are. You could get lucky, and get it to work again by adding freon. But it will eventually leak out again because you haven't fixed the leak. And because there is a leak, your system can draw moisture in through the leak. Which causes other problems. 

I would recommend that you not work on your AC system yourself unless you either have the knowledge and equipment, or can afford to pay someone to fix what you mess up. Which is almost always more than it would have cost to pay someone to fix the original problem.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

good point.

the systems that I have seen have pressure gauges built in.


----------

